# Drug rehab faucet reccomendation



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Local methodone clinic wants a faucet with a switch somewhere? Am I chasing the white elephant again?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Like they can turn it on/off from another room with a light switch? If so, I had to replace an electric valve one time at a dentist office years ago. Lucky for me one of my supply houses stocked that valve. Why he had it that way, I have no clue. Not many people could work with the guy, but I always got along with him. Even worked a Saturday because water had to be turned off, he bought lunch.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Local methodone clinic wants a faucet with a switch somewhere? Am I chasing the white elephant again?



We did a methadone clinic a long time ago... They wanted a *foot pedal *type floor switch put in so they could keep their hands always free for the drugs as they were being dispensed.

WE worked behind the counter installing this equipment and they show up first thing in the morning to get their fix . I was suprised how many above average looking people in suits were showing up at the window to drink the stuff in front of the lady... Looked like a small cup of orange jjuice they had to down while standing there.... 

I thought I would recognize someone that day coming in the place. They were not very happy to see strangers working back there looking at them.....getting their fix for the day....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes-so they can turn it off with a switch. Something reliable. I had considered an automatic faucet.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dentist often use whole building valves to shut of water, just in case their small micro valves fail.

Here are some solenoid operated valves than can be electrically switched to open & close.

http://www.asco.com/en-us/Pages/solenoid-valves.aspx


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Dentist often use whole building valves to shut of water, just in case their small micro valves fail.
> 
> Here are some solenoid operated valves than can be electrically switched to open & close.
> 
> http://www.asco.com/en-us/Pages/solenoid-valves.aspx


The "general service" looks like the one I replaced.


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

Basic Normally closed solenoid 
valve wired to a switch controlling the vayhroom.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Local methodone clinic wants a faucet with a switch somewhere? Am I chasing the white elephant again?


Did a few in my day ... wanted to make sure that no water was available, to dilute urine samples. Usually the valves were from the dental supply industry.
A little thought had to be put into the design of the rooms, lavatories had to be in separate rooms or they would use to water in the toilet to dilute.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just did a testing lab for a company that makes soaps, and other hygiene products. It was a 20 sink room, where they would pay lower income people to come in and test the soaps etc, and review them and answer questions. We installed automatic Sloans. Under each sink was an outlet that the faucet would plug in to. From there you could control when the faucets were on and off.
The company didn't want the battery ones obviously, and because they would only use this room periodically, wanted to be able to turn everything on and off.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Most clinical lavs and toilets in testing areas have solenoid valves in line so they can not add water to test fluids.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This is a way that you can shut water off and on with a switch.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Very interested in this. Can't say i've ever come across it over here. Could someone explain the basis of it to me. Like the very basics if possible!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

HotDawg said:


> Very interested in this. Can't say i've ever come across it over here. Could someone explain the basis of it to me. Like the very basics if possible!


In a lot of medical and dentistry applications, they want either foot pedal activation or a solenoid valve in the water supply to fixture or whole building. The solenoid valve will have an electrical switch located in the room or common point. When the switch is thrown the valve (depending on how it is set up, normally closed power opens it, normally open the lack of power closes it) shuts off stopping water from reaching devices.

Real common in a dentist office since the devices they use have tiny supply lines and somewhat weak valves. They throw the switch and shut off all water pressure in the procedure rooms. You should never install one the cuts off pressure to a water heater, unless the heater can be set to pilot or electric water heater shut off. With it still on you have the possibility of continually heating the water and causing the relief vale to blow. Once that is done and air gets into the line the water can boil, increasing problems.


----------

